# Newest Cariba



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is Captain, she is just over 11"



























here is a pic to give you an idea of how much bigger she is, the smallest cariba is about 9.25"


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's one big Caribe.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A true beast. Nice one Nate!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That is a huge Cariba!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice friggen fish man!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That is one nice *ss monster Cariba!!!


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Interesting how in the head profile the big girl has a non-continuous slope between the forehead and the mouth (sorry, don't know correct anatomical terms) almost to the point you could mistake her for a manueli. Wonder if this is something that develops with the huge size or just specific to this specimen and she has always had it. Is your size measurement SL or TL? Very nice fish. I have a cariba at the 8" SL mark right now and she is huge so can't imagine one that much bigger.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Impressive! Who did you get that bad boy from.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice ass fish!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's one big cariba: it rocks








I hope my reds will eventually get near this size


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I got this fish from Mstiers, its measurement is TL, believe me it dwarfs my 10" TL which is probably close to your fish size, once they get big they grow more in height and width, this fish has a wierd head shape, doesnt have much fat storage like most pygos so it doesnt have the steep forehead, perhaps thats why it looks odd


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats one kickass cariba nate
dixon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great one, congrats!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Do you know how old it is?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Do you know how old it is?


 no it has been through about 3 owners now, my guess is around 5 or 6


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Lookin good Nate! I am happy to see she has a good home. I owned her for a year and prior to that Joe in Michigan owned her and he got her from an importer. She is a beast! Take good care of her as my family really misses her.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Lookin good Nate! I am happy to see she has a good home. I owned her for a year and prior to that Joe in Michigan owned her and he got her from an importer. She is a beast! Take good care of her as my family really misses her.


 you know I will, same goes for you and Isaac


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Pretty fish and very nice size.


----------

